# Possible EDB/Timber rattler hybrid!!!



## GAranger1403 (Jul 22, 2008)

Got a 911 call to remove this guy from a doghouse. I'm not sure but I believe this is an eastern diamondback-timber hybrid. Notice how the diamonds merge into a chevron like stripe down the sides. While these hybrids are produced occasionaly in captivity, I have never seen one in the wild. 
I kept this one for about 2 months, would not eat so I released it. It was about 4.5 feet.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 22, 2008)

Neat looking snake.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 22, 2008)

Another Nasty critter. Could have been a bad day for a dog.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldnt like to meet him


----------



## copperhead3690 (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, he looks a little aggitated there hehe. great picture, fantastic snake


----------



## Hoss (Jul 22, 2008)

That blur on the tail is pretty neat.  Can definitely tell he's not too happy.  Cool shot.

Hoss


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Definitely a possible hybrid.  Different looking for sure.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks really upset, great picture. Looks like a good use for a 300mm to me.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 22, 2008)

Great picture. The dark color and patterns on the snake definatly look crossed. the black tip of the tail really spells timber! thanks for posting.


----------



## germag (Jul 22, 2008)

It's pure _C. adamanteus_. It's just a slightly aberrant pattern. I've seen plenty like that. If he was pinned during capture, chances are he will never feed again.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 22, 2008)

germag said:


> It's pure _C. adamanteus_. It's just a slightly aberrant pattern. I've seen plenty like that. If he was pinned during capture, chances are he will never feed again.


How do pinned snakes living in capture stay alive if they never feed again? When you say pinned, do you mean pinned as in pinned down at the head or penned as in kept in a pen?


----------



## germag (Jul 22, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> How do pinned snakes living in capture stay alive if they never feed again? When you say pinned, do you mean pinned as in pinned down at the head or penned as in kept in a pen?



No...I said _pinned_ during capture...not penned after capture. It is common knowledge in the world of herpetology that rattlesnakes, _particularly_ eastern diamondbacks, typically will not feed (at least in captivity) if they are pinned during capture. Many people pin them with a snake hook while capturing them because they don't know any better, or because they don't have Pilstrom tongs or because they don't know how to capture a snake without pinning. Most of these snakes will die even if they are released. Nobody is really certain, _why_ that is, but we do know that it happens. Another little known fact is that typically a snake will not survive when released further than about 1/4 mile from the original capture site.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 22, 2008)

I very seldom pin rattlers, as a rule I try to only tail them if I have to put my hands on them at all. The way most of them thrash around when pinned can lead to the snake becoming injured or possibly injuring the captor. Not worth it either way. As far as the pattern on this one goes, its the only one I have seen personaly. I only deal with a few every year here on the mainland but I have seen and photographed hundreds on barrier islands and not seen one quite like this. Could be like germag said, just an aberant pattern.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 22, 2008)

germag said:


> It is common knowledge in the world of herpetology that rattlesnakes, _particularly_ eastern diamondbacks, typically will not feed (at least in captivity) if they are pinned during capture. Many people pin them with a snake hook while capturing them because they don't know any better, or because they don't have Pilstrom tongs or because they don't know how to capture a snake without pinning. Most of these snakes will die even if they are released. Nobody is really certain, _why_ that is, but we do know that it happens. Another little known fact is that typically a snake will not survive when released further than about 1/4 mile from the original capture site.



Hmmm...is it bad for me to hope that this one was pinned and relocated outside the 1/4 mile circle from its original capture site?

Just don't like poisionous snakes.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the 411 germag!


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2008)

Not a problem, Shawn!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, no matter what, it has some sho-nuff purty colors to it.


----------



## MERCing (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pics of the DB



> Most of these snakes will die even if they are released. Nobody is really certain, why that is, but we do know that it happens. Another little known fact is that typically a snake will not survive when released further than about 1/4 mile from the original capture site.



Good info Germag, Thanks


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 27, 2008)

Related to the 1/4 mile stat.

What exactly is the range of a Eastern Diamondback??


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 27, 2008)

If the habitat and and prey are sufficient, an EDB could live its whole life in an area a few hundred yards. Some of them do travel long distances however during breeding and traveling to and from hibernation sites. For the most part EDBs are sit and wait ambush predators. I have marked them in the wild and returned to see them in the same general spot for days  on end.


----------



## germag (Jul 27, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Related to the 1/4 mile stat.
> 
> What exactly is the range of a Eastern Diamondback??




It's roughly the southern 1/3 of the state in Georgia. Normally it's range is within about 100 miles or so of the coast in most states in which it occurs, but in Georgia it occurs a little further from the coast in some parts of the state. If you drew a line from Chattahoochie County to Burke County, pretty much everything south of that line is in the Eastern Diamondbacks range.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 27, 2008)

germag said:


> It's roughly the southern 1/3 of the state in Georgia. Normally it's range is within about 100 miles or so of the coast in most states in which it occurs, but in Georgia it occurs a little further from the coast in some parts of the state. If you drew a line from Chattahoochie County to Burke County, pretty much everything south of that line is in the Eastern Diamondbacks range.


 
That is general range, I meant it in a singular fashion, as in "a" single EDB.


----------



## germag (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, as GAranger pointed out, they are for the most part "homebodies". They may live their entire lives within a couple hundred yards of a gopher tortoise burrow that they call home. That's what makes them so susceptible to overcollection. As long as the habitat will support them, they may not ever leave that little core area. Depending upon population density in their area, they may wander a bit during mating season, but will typically return to their core area. 

By contrast, a single Eastern Indigo snake may have a core area of several square miles and will wander around that area seemingly ceaselessly. You have to travel some for radio telemetry studies with them and look for them....EDBs usually are pretty much where you found them last time, within a couple hundred yards. The biggest thing with them is that they may be at the bottom of a gopher tortoise burrow.


----------

